# Araneus Diadematus



## Benjo255 (Jul 23, 2015)




----------



## ShahanaPinky (Jul 24, 2015)

Awesome .Wonderful  shot


----------



## Benjo255 (Jul 24, 2015)

Thank you! I would have loved a little more DOF for the legs...but it's ok considering I was without tripod.


----------



## ronlane (Jul 24, 2015)

Nice.


----------



## Woodsman (Jul 24, 2015)

Nice,   I like the lighting


----------

